# Is my willow tree dying?



## Helen50 (May 17, 2013)

I have a huge weeping willow in my garden that is about 30 years old.last year,in may our neighbour who didn't like the tree asked if she could arrange to have it trimmed which we agreed to, however the tree was pollarded severally leaving just ugly branches. Soon afterwards it produced new growth all over, about two foot in length. In the autumn the bark at the base of the tree developed some fungi that looked similar to mushrooms and the bark started to fall off.i have waited patiently this year for the tree to come back to life, but so far there is only a tiny amount of green growth on the top centre branch and some of this has shrivelled and died. Is there any hope for my tree or anything I can do to save it?


----------



## Raintree (May 19, 2013)

Sounds like your Willow is toast, can you post any pics?


----------



## JamesSimmons (May 21, 2013)

You can use any tree disease control powder for your tree. Or you can hire a tree expert for tree health care service. I had also a same problem like you in my home garden tree then I tried some tricks at home but I couldn't get result then I hired tree experts.


----------



## Raintree (May 21, 2013)

JamesSimmons said:


> You can use any tree disease control powder for your tree.



Seems legit. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------

